# Drag Max



## Timwis (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (18/9/20)

https://www.voopoo.com/drag-series/drag-max.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.voopoo.com/drag-series/drag-max.html
> 
> View attachment 207938


A dual 18650 version of the Drag X!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/9/20)

This is interesting, similar to their AIO/POD devices:

"Supporting DTL and MTL vaping, the DRAG MAX can change airflow by rotating the pod 180º and reinstalling it with the sturdy magnetic connection."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/9/20)

Looks like that entire top section comes off and spins around, with the angled edge pointing outwards for the other option. I imagine they have a flat 510 adapter on the way too so that you can use it like a normal box mod as well...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Like that it has a new chipset.
Not sold on the looks yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> View attachment 207956
> 
> 
> View attachment 207957


Yep a dual battery Drag X!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/9/20)

@VOOPOO Send me one and ill review it. Nudge nudge wink wink

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Send me one and ill review it. Nudge nudge wink wink


Edit and add at Voopoo and they probably will!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/9/20)

Done. But i highly doubt it. But lets see what happens
@VOOPOO give me a chance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Like that it has a new chipset.
> Not sold on the looks yet.


I actually love the look

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

